# Best online Dealers



## VaranusPanoptes (Sep 19, 2019)

Forgive me for asking a noob question but who are some of the most reputable online dealers of cichlids? Who can be trusted not to rip me off? :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

You can look at Retailer Reviews or PM a Member or Moderator to get information. Cichlid-forum would like to keep recommendations in the Reviews section where they can easily be found rather than in the forums.


----------



## VaranusPanoptes (Sep 19, 2019)

Okay, I wasn't sure.


----------

